

Clojure inventor Hickey now aims for Android - rayvega
http://www.techworld.com.au/article/419328/clojure_inventor_hickey_now_aims_android/?fp=16&fpid=1

======
thurn
Didn't know Clojure 1.4 was going to have reader macros. That's awesome, one
of the last features I was really missing from Common Lisp.

~~~
snprbob86
It's not general reader macros. He's talking about "tagged literals". See
<http://dev.clojure.org/display/design/Tagged+Literals>

------
calibraxis
Clever attention-grabbing title, based on just 3 or 4 offhand sentences about
people optimizing Clojure for Android.

~~~
fpgeek
Personally, I'd say misleading rather than clever.

------
wicknicks
Rich Hickey: "It's like traditional databases in being consistent and
transactional, and it's like these new databases in being oriented toward
flexibility for the application developer. It's bridging those two worlds."

Doesn't the CAP theorem [1] say that consistency, availability and partition
tolerance cannot be achieved in a single system? How is Datomic giving us
consistency, transactions and scalability? What are they sacrificing? How are
they getting the 'best of all worlds'?

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAP_theorem>

~~~
jamii
As I understand it, datomic sacrifices write availability by serialising all
writes through a single server.

~~~
wicknicks
Wow! That sounds like a huge sacrifice (Unless its a read heavy DB).

~~~
snprbob86
In addition to what jamii said, you can also have multiple write servers
(called "transactors) and can join data between them. Furthermore, that
transactor isn't serving queries, so it can have higher write throughput than
a traditional database.

Assuming hot failover, it's a perfectly reasonable approach for pretty much
_all_ places a traditional SQL database was reasonable before.

------
djhworld
This isn't really 'Hickey saying Android is then next target for Clojure and
is at the forefront of the 'roadmap' for the language.

He's just mentioning the work some people have done in the Clojure community
to get Clojure running on Android (with performance/startup issues)

